# When does the puppy fur come out?



## Gunnarsmum

Just kinda curious. Gunners hair is coarse and thick.. I'm assuming this is his puppy coat. It's nice and plush.. there's a lot of it, and it makes him oh so hot. I'm going to buy him a kiddie pool on Friday so he has something to cool down in.. Otherwise he's in the house in the AC..


----------



## Fodder

3-6months i believe, meaning the process starts around 3mo and is complete by 6. unless he's a longhair - they lose their puppy coat around the same time, but it takes alot longer to come into full coat.


----------



## dOg

You'll notice a racing stripe on top of the spine, it will slowly get wider until all the puppy fuzz is replaced with adult fur.

Don't sweat it, they are only little once, and it flies by way too quickly!


----------



## onyx'girl

It was dissapointing to see that curly stripe come in, I knew the puppy fuzz would be gone soon! At least we still have the ear velvet!


----------



## babyjake

Mine just started filling in along the spine a few weeks ago. Enjoy it while you can. They grow up way too fast! I didn't believe it since this my first official puppy. But they really do!


----------



## KCandMace

My female stock coat has lost all her puppy fur at 6 months. But I love her adult hair much better!
For the boys, both long haired it is slow. Rex has a real plush nature to his coat. Very dense and very soft. I think his will take the longest.
Mace has a short undercoat and long outer. So it seems much thinner than his brother. His adult fur started to come in before his brothers also.
They are the real waiting game.... plus to see how their coat changes color.


----------



## chevysmom

Fluffy puppy fur didn't last too long with Shya! At 3 months old, she's already got the adult wavy strip down her back. Chevy is 7 months and has had his adult coat for quite some time now.


----------



## Nerrej

Sasha is 11 weeks. After reading dOg's post about the racing stripe I looked at her, and sure enough, she had the wavy stripe going down her spine. She's growing so fast!


----------



## Baykingston

My puppy Kingston is 2.5 months and has had the racing stripe for a few weeks!!


----------



## Jenelle

My pup is 11 weeks and has had the black stripe along the spine for about a week or so. However, he seems so itchy and chewing at his back and tail. His tail has one spot of the slick black coat. Looks funny. Do puppies get itchy when they start to lose their puppy coat? He also has a bit of dandruff but really itchy in the back end. No fleas and he is on fle meds. Thanks!


----------



## tim_s_adams

Jenelle said:


> My pup is 11 weeks and has had the black stripe along the spine for about a week or so. However, he seems so itchy and chewing at his back and tail. His tail has one spot of the slick black coat. Looks funny. Do puppies get itchy when they start to lose their puppy coat? He also has a bit of dandruff but really itchy in the back end. No fleas and he is on fle meds. Thanks!


Don't know if this is relevant in your case, but I bought some flea and tick shampoo and only used it once because my puppy was noticeably more itchy afterward! The can be allergic to the darndest things...and for that matter, I don't really know it WAS an allergic reaction. But as soon as I stopped using that shampoo the itching went away, so....


----------



## Armistice

Interesting. We noticed the stripe on our girl just last week at 9wks...

Will be interesting to see how her sable coat comes in


----------

